# Post your BEST 3 of October 2020!



## gk fotografie (Nov 1, 2020)

This is a monthly thread for TPF members to post their 3 BEST photos taken during the previous month. As this is the 'Just For Fun' forum, no critique or negative comments are allowed in the thread, positive feedback and other discussion of settings, technique, processing, location etc. is encouraged. So, please join and show your BEST 3 photos of October 2020!


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## snowbear (Nov 1, 2020)

US 40 Bridge, Casselman River (Grantsville, MD) by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




Casselman River Bridge (Grantsville, MD) by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




Sideling Hill View by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## mjcmt (Nov 2, 2020)

I shot a lot of nature this month, but chose to post 3 B/W people photos to mix it up.

Masked




Bird carver




Indian photo portraits


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 2, 2020)

red barn by SharonCat..., on Flickr





I&#x27;m in a Vermont state of mind by SharonCat..., on Flickr




Fall local color by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 2, 2020)

Just love love the seagulls..


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 10, 2020)

Not very good, but the 3 best, I suppose>>>
Katydid with soft focus on eyes


 
Little spider


 
Dew orbs on web


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Tropicalmemories (Nov 11, 2020)

Some photos from our last weekend together until the COVID travel restrictions end - I had to leave Thailand for work, but my wife could not get a visa.  Good we can talk on-line each evening, and our photos have a new value now.


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 14, 2020)

I see you by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Red Throated Loon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Common Loon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Space Face (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 14, 2020)

@Space Face  that last one is very dreamy.  Lens effect or post process?


----------



## Space Face (Nov 14, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> @Space Face  that last one is very dreamy.  Lens effect or post process?



Bit of both. Sigma 105mm f/1.4 Art @ f/1.4 to give the shallow dof, the focal point being just short of the tunnel and then PP'd in Luminar to enhance the dreamy effect and finished off in PSE.


----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 21, 2020)

BUMP!


----------

